# nx2000



## thon (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey all, I'm looking to get a NX2000 for a beater (have a s13 w/sr20det). Any particular trouble points (besides obvious body rust and such) i should look at when looking at these vehicles? Also do intakes/exhausts from a b13 SE-R work on a nx2000? Do all engine parts for se-r work on nx2000 (i know they both share the sr20de but the underhood layout (brackets and such) could be diff for intakes and what not).

thanks for your time

thon


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

all sentra b13 parts work for the nx2000 since it is a b13 chassis, these are good cars and you should only look for sludge in the engine (thru the fill cap),5th gear pop-out,


----------



## vegetation (Mar 20, 2003)

Check the hatch struts if they are in good shape or not. You'll know if it's bad if the hatch easily plops down. Costly replacement item there. As for the exhaust, if you're talking about bolt-on, it is different than the sentra since the nx is shorter in the rear by an inch or so. Aside from the rear end and some minor interior differences (different lower quality seats, center console), everything else is pretty much sentra compatible.


----------



## thon (Apr 11, 2003)

So what does one do for bolt on exhausts? Does anyone actually make it forthe NX or do you just mod a SE-R exhaust?

thanks
thon


----------



## vegetation (Mar 20, 2003)

Borla makes an NX specific bolt-on exhaust, I'm not sure of others. Any "muffler shop" of course can fabricate just about anything for you as well.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Hatch struts are not that much for the NX if you know where to get them. Also I dont think that anyone makes a full catback exaust for the NX at all and the Center consol in the classic and the NX are exacly the same. Strut bars from b13 and b14 SE-R's will fit the NX. Also the only thing that is really different on the NX is that on some models that brakes are bigger then the Classics.


----------



## vegetation (Mar 20, 2003)

The center console is NOT the same on a classic and NX. The NX has a relatively large aft storage compartment that allows for the mounting of a padded armrest. SE-R's are well known to salvage this console and find the OEM padded armrest or equivalent. Also, I don't know what you mean by the hatch struts not "being much" -- frankly, when I can pick up a new KYB GR2 suspension strut for a lower price than a hatch strut, then I do consider it "a lot".


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

I was speaking about the center consol that the radio and all that is in. I dont know about your NX but my arm rest is not padded, But you are indeed right that that part of the center consol is a lil different.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

http://www.autozone.com/

hatch struts should be $70 for the pair!


----------

